# Facebook groups or websites SALES & WANTS for Veracruz and Vallarta?



## robbiethinking (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi all.

Can anyone point me in the right direction, with links, for general sales/wants forums, either via FB groups or websites for the areas of both Veracruz and Vallarta, please? 

Barra/Manzanillo, too, if anyone knows of any.

I've Googled them but cant seem to find anything, specially via FB.

I'm interested in just scanning to get an idea of the general costs of used scooters, cars, household goods and what have you.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

robbiethinking said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction, with links, for general sales/wants forums, either via FB groups or websites for the areas of both Veracruz and Vallarta, please?
> 
> ...



https://www.mercadolibre.com.mx/


----------



## robbiethinking (Nov 23, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> https://www.mercadolibre.com.mx/


This is an online retailer!


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

robbiethinking said:


> This is an online retailer!


It’s more like Craigslist or Kijiji - individuals who are selling things (new or used) or renting can post their ad. Essentially classified ads. A similar site is https://www.segundamano.mx

But if you are looking more for a forum, where people exchange information, mercado libre and segunda mano are not that. 

There’s an acronym I recently learned: LMGTFY
Let me google that for you. 

A quick google search “expat forum Puerto Vallarta” gave me:
https://www.expatsinvallarta.com

https://m.facebook.com/ExpatsInVallarta/
and more. 

Veracruz... Not so much... That right there says something. Whether that’s good or bad is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## robbiethinking (Nov 23, 2017)

ojosazules11 said:


> It’s more like Craigslist or Kijiji - individuals who are selling things (new or used) or renting can post their ad. Essentially classified ads. A similar site is https://www.segundamano.mx
> 
> But if you are looking more for a forum, where people exchange information, mercado libre and segunda mano are not that.
> 
> ...


My apologies! Even after Googletranslating I still didn't see the 'classified' section. 
Thanks for this - interesting. (And also your other link!)

Just one point - dunno whether it's the way it translates to me over in Thailand, or maybe it's a normal thing . . . but all the prices in both these sites are in $. (There are cars listed for $70,000 that are wrecks! ) Please tell me that this is the accepted way of presenting the prices in pesos, not dollars???


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

robbiethinking said:


> My apologies! Even after Googletranslating I still didn't see the 'classified' section.
> Thanks for this - interesting. (And also your other link!)
> 
> Just one point - dunno whether it's the way it translates to me over in Thailand, or maybe it's a normal thing . . . but all the prices in both these sites are in $. (There are cars listed for $70,000 that are wrecks! ) Please tell me that this is the accepted way of presenting the prices in pesos, not dollars???



In Mexico $ = pesos.


----------



## robbiethinking (Nov 23, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> In Mexico $ = pesos.


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

robbiethinking said:


> My apologies! Even after Googletranslating I still didn't see the 'classified' section.
> Thanks for this - interesting. (And also your other link!)
> 
> Just one point - dunno whether it's the way it translates to me over in Thailand, or maybe it's a normal thing . . . but all the prices in both these sites are in $. (There are cars listed for $70,000 that are wrecks! ) Please tell me that this is the accepted way of presenting the prices in pesos, not dollars???


It depends which sites you're looking on. For instance, on Craigslist PV, a lot of the gringos insist on listing in dollars for some strange reason. A lot of the time there is no indication of whether the poster is listing in dollars or pesos, which is really dumb and confusing, but you just have to grok it by the merchandise offered, or write the poster and ask.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

robbiethinking said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction, with links, *for general sales/wants *forums, either via FB groups or websites for the areas of both Veracruz and Vallarta, please?
> 
> ...





Zorro2017 said:


> https://www.mercadolibre.com.mx/





robbiethinking said:


> This is an online retailer!


Yes, an online retailer, where people go to buy and sell used scooters, cars and household goods. You can narrow down the searches to particular goods and areas.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Or you could try this link but be advised that Trip Advisor has been accused of scrubbing negative reports that people have posted about their experiences abroad by more than a dozen travelers.

https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowForum-g150804-i655-Veracruz_Central_Mexico_and_Gulf_Coast.html


----------

